
Y10K and Beyond (1999) - CaliforniaKarl
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2550
======
imron
Cobol programmers in the year 9999 are going to be raking in the cash.

------
pmoriarty
I was hoping they'd use something like DJB's netstrings.[1] That would seem to
be a much simpler solution.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netstrings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netstrings)

~~~
RijilV
Or speaking of DJB, TAI64N and let the UI display it however you like.

------
fanf2
It is a pity they don't address the problem of leap seconds in more detail -
they will stop working long before Y10K

------
JonRB
I started reading this, scrolled back up and saw the date - Then it all made
sense.

